# Baby chicks



## pollita (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok so I'm new at raising chickens and I had my baby chicks for 2 weeks 3 of them where over 5 days old and the rest 3 days old when we got them I was wondering when can I move them outside to the Coop night temps are around 60-65f and days are in the 90f


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They need supplemental heat until they're fully feathered especially if you see large swings in temps like that. Babies thermostats are not mature and not very good at regulating their body heat for a while.


----------



## pollita (Apr 27, 2017)

How long does it take them to be fully feathered 3 of them are starting to get feathers on their tails


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can also put your brooder bulb at one end and see where the chicks are comfortable. If they stay near the bulb I don't think they would be ready. What fun!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They all feather out at different times. Different breeds are slower than others so there is no timeline for when they get their adult feathers. 

Something Karen said made me think of something I used to do with mine. Almost all of my peeps were raised in the coop with their moms. But I had warming stations set up for those days where she was up but peeps needed the extra warmth. I hung a bell lamp with a 65 watt bulb about a foot off the floor for them to hunker under when they needed the extra. You could try the same thing in the coop but use a red bulb so that it allows them to sleep a bit better than a white bulb does. Of course that also means they need a deep layer of shavings to sleep in.


----------



## pollita (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you all for advise I really appreciate it!!!  
That's exactly what I was thinking placing the red bulb lamp that I've been using in the coop but I really don't know where or how to place it in the coop, any ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used hanging plant arms that mount to posts. Then hung the light from chain. 

What do you mean, red bulb? You're not talking about a heat lamp bulb are you?


----------



## pollita (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes!  I now read that that's a no no thank God I asked first . Do what kind of light are you using? I think I'm having double thoughts about moving them In The coop mane I should just find a deeper box to place them in because 3 of them are all ready jumping out of the big box they live in  but maybe I should just wait 2 more weeks before moving them to the coop by that time our low temperatures at night will be between 75 to 80 f.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For night time I used a red 65 watt incandescent bulb. That disturbed the sleep cycle less than using white.


----------

